# places to live surrounding Christchurch



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello

My partner and I will be moving out soon with our dog. He has got a job in Christchurch in the construction industry and will be leaving earlier than me, probably about sept. I am hoping to send him out on the search for suitable places for us to live  and wondered if anyone can recommend the best places to settle. We are both out doors people and enjoy scuba diving so would prefer to be somewhere near to the coast but not too far from the city also. I think the sticking point will be a pet friendly house. :flypig: Initially 2 bed but a must is a fenced secure garden , and am worried we will struggle. I am due out end of October time , is it too soon to start looking as how long do renters hold property for??
I am looking around the $400 mark but can see that places go quick as one day they are on the next they have gone. I ahve been onto trademe rather than real estate sires too as they sem to require less deposits / bonds etc - I gather this is still a secure way of dealing with property?
As far as furniture goes we are renting out our house in the UK fully furnished as didnt want the expense of bringing everything over - have looked at a few department stores and furniture looks easy enough to obtain as I was advised most property come un furnished - is this correct?
Any guidance from anyone on these forums will be gratefully received as I hope to return the favour in the not too distant future!

Regards Nykkie


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Nykkie,

Hopefully I have some info that might be helpful, I moved to Chch 18 months ago from the US and also brought pets. Make sure that you look into the requirements for dogs as soon as possible, NZ has some of the strictest animal import requirements in the world. My US vet said it was the strictest she had ever encountered. Dogs require many more tests than cats (I brought a cat in), and even though I only needed a few tests done, they were pretty pricey (about $1k for one cat). Then there is the shipping cost, and the post arrival quarantine that is mandated by the govt here. Every animal imported is required to stay 10 days in a certified quarantine kennel, of which there is only one here in Chch on the outskirts of town. That was an additional $1k+NZD. Here is the link to find out what is required to import your pets--type in what type of animal you wish to import and where you are importing from: Import Health Standards Search | MPI Biosecurity New Zealand

here is the name of the only quarantine kennel in Chch (in other words, you MUST use this kennel as no others are recognized by customs): Pet Quarantine New Zealand - Animal Quarantine New Zealand - Cat & Dog Quarantine

You can email them for an estimate on the price to stay, and tack on approximately another $100NZD or so for the cost of customs to come out and check on your animal at least once during their quarantine. 

Here is a link you can use to take a look at some of the surrounding districts of Chch. I would use this information to do more of your own research on what you are looking for in terms of demographics and cost. I don't know that people scuba dive around Chch directly as there tends to be some serious undercurrents and such, but Akaroa is not too far, roughly an hour away, and I do believe they have scuba diving there, and also Kaikoura (farther away though). You will generally be near the coast no matter what district you live, but obviously some areas will literally hug the coast line, and others will have sprawled back out from the coast. 
Canterbury places – Te Ara Encyclopedia of New Zealand

You will find plenty of rentals on TradeMe with varying bonds and terms available. I would just warn you and your partner to be very cautious when dealing with private parties. As is the case in every part of the world, when money becomes involved, especially in a one-sided market, it can bring the worst out in people. There are definitely some vultures out there, renting out sub-standard houses (some quake damaged) for much more than they are worth, and not putting any effort into the upkeep or responding to tenants needs or complaints. Just be aware and do your due diligence when dealing with a landlord--gets receipts, rental terms on paper, etc. And properties come furnished and unfurnished, the furnished ones are more expensive of course. I found the furniture prices to be much more than I'm used to (but that is coming from the US--California). It was more cost effective for me to spend the money to bring $10k worth of household items here because it would have cost double or triple to have purchased the same type of quality stuff. However, I already had a fully furnished house with furniture intended to be passed along to family (cherry wood sleigh bed, etc). It might be different for you if you generally find that you travel lightly. Hope some of this is helpful, and best of luck on the move!


----------



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Kimbella

that was useful , i have already started the shipping process with my dog - and yes the price is horrific but I couldnt leave her behind!!! We are at the mo on the waiting gain for the blood tests to come back! ( wish me luck)
I read lots of posts on here and I suppose everyone has there own idea of what they expect so I think we will do a short term rental to start and then really look around.
I was just a bit worried that someone had posted all the not so nice places to live due to crime etc and some of them was where I was looking on the internet!
Did you do your rental through trademe or through an agent?
Have you found things in general to be more pricey? I guess in the USA you probably have like we do in the UK , expensive shops but also bargain ones when you just need something quick and dont want to pay a premium for , which I guess in NZ they dont have yet?
Have you managed to settle in ok and do you enjoy living there?


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Nykkie! Yes, I totally understand about the pets and the cost being worth it, I fully agree!! I could not have left mine behind either, it was a total no-brainer, even as expensive as it was!

As far as the negative posts go, I do think it's important to have a good idea of what the negatives might be for anyplace you are moving, including NZ, otherwise, you might feel let down or under/overwhelmed if you are dealing with unexpected adversities. That could lead to what we call in the US, buyer's remorse. On the other hand, if you know what to expect as far as possible challenges, I think integrating is probably easier. I don't find there to be much crime at all, compared to having lived in a large metropolitan US city. Some areas of town are definitely known to have a rougher crowd living in them due to lower socio-economic demographics, but I believe it's the same no matter where you move to. There are issues here with a drinking/binge drinking culture, which could impact your household if you live in an area with a higher ratio of people engaging in that. Even where I live, which is basically a quiet residential street, at least once or twice a month some drunk/s go stumbling down the street in the early hours of the morning yelling and cussing at the top of their lungs. The US is not much of a drinking society, so that has been the biggest part of my adjustment (along with the cold winters).

My husband has owned his home for the last 13 years, so we haven't yet needed to move to a rental. We will within the next year though, as the house was badly damaged in the earthquake and requires rebuilding. We have a number of friends though, and my sister in law, who have all struggled to find adequate rentals, either they were too expensive, not suitable for residence, or the rental agreements were short term... one set of friends has moved 4 times in 18 months, and sister in law has moved 3 times in a year. She has a cat, and apparently finding accommodations allowing pets is difficult. I look on TradeMe frequently as it is simply a matter of time before we are informed we need to move--the house has over $115k damage, and will probably have to be demolished and fully rebuilt. We have a teenage daughter and three cats, so I often look at rentals just to keep my finger on the pulse of that market for when our time to shift comes. As for prices, things are definitely more pricey than in the US. On the conservative side, I can add 25% to the price of something and it will be about right, but often things are double or even triple what I'm used to paying. For instance, in the US, chicken drumsticks or thighs are roughly $1.00 to $1.20 USD a pound (approx half a kilogram), here, even when on 'sale' they are about $3 a pound. And, you are correct about the discount shops, they just don't have them (again, compared to what I'm accustomed to by US 'discount' standards). US pricing is driven by competition, and NZ just doesn't have that. There are about 3 nationwide large grocery chains to shop from (Countdown, New World, Pak N Sav), and they all keep their prices right around the same. It's been a big adjustment coming from such a consumer driven price market in the US. I have to admit, I do miss being able to do in-depth comparison shopping, and getting a great deal!

Overall, I've settled in fine after getting over the sticker shock at prices, and adjusting to the weather. It is much colder here than in California; however, the people I know from the UK love the weather! It's only the winter that I struggle with, all the other seasons are lovely and mild! I do enjoy living here, it is incredibly beautiful and the people are nice. I don't find them as spontaneously chatty as Americans are, which can be difficult sometimes (for me) because I don't want to carry a conversation and reinforce the "pushy American" stereotype, on the other hand awkward silences with lots of "hhmmm's" are tricky to navigate, too. That said, there is no denying Kiwis are nice, polite, and friendly--just considerably more reserved than the average American. I've mentioned on another post, there are ripples of anti-Americanism (mainly in print/electronic media) that perpetuate inaccurate stereotypes, but I've never had a hostile or rude encounter related to me being American, although I've had a few odd interactions where kiwis have revealed some unusual ideas about what America is like. I find there seems to be a certain sort of naivety that exists here, something that must come from living in a country isolated from the rest of the world, without political enemies, with no history of coming under attack, and no real violent crime to speak of, and whose news about the rest of the world comes from the TV and internet. It can lead to some interesting views of the world! There are definitely many positives to living here, more positives than negatives (for me, at least): it is a beautiful country, the people are nice, outdoors activities are endless, it really is clean and green, it has a wonderful abundance of parks and untamed land to explore, taxes are fair and upfront, low crime, no real litter, and a wonderful integration of Maori culture into everyday NZ life. If you are coming from a high population 'cosmopolitan' type lifestyle, you might find Chch, in particular, lacking 'the high-life' -- but if you prefer a more laid back, casual and relaxed lifestyle, you will thoroughly enjoy the city and what is has to offer!


----------



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Kimbella

thats really helpful and yes I totally get what you mean about the culture of NZ. This is one of the reasons we picked it as people that have visited have said it is like England 50 years ago , now I wasnt alive quite then but imagine it was a great place to live. The weather is horrible now , taxes are high, the economy is alot to be desired and I no longer enjoy living there anymore for lots of other reasons which will have to save for another day............!! I am excited but also a little scared as its of whole change for us. I am secure where I am , that I have my own house and a good job and leaving it all is scary - but nothing ever got discovered through being wary!!! so I am looking forward to our new life and all the discoveries it brings....??! Who knows I may bump into you one day in the future. thanks for your comments!


----------



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Nykkie07

Just wanted to say that me, my husband, daughter and cat are also heading out to New Zealand - my husband is going ahead by himself at the beginning of October and we just have to wait the 6 months for our cats shots to be done and dusted (oh and sell a house) so we should be leaving at the beginning of January 2014. 

I can totally relate how scary everything is at the moment for you and just wanted to wish you all the best of luck and hope everything goes well for you move. It's a huge step but just keep reminding yourself of the reasons you want to go in the first place. Britain just isn't the place it used to be.


----------



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Wraggles

thanks for the reply! and yes totally agree , as they say no pain no gain or rather no stress no gain - especially where animals are concerned!! I also wish you luck with everything , and if you need a recommend for your pet transport let me know as the one Im using is very good! The UK is not the place I want to be anymore and it seems it is for alot of us which is sad but good for NZ as they are getting alot of skilled help at the mo.

Good Luck!


----------



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the offer - I have actually gone with someone local to us for moving the cat which makes life a lot easier. Their reviews were very good and so far they have been great - although it is early days. I am more stuck as to who to move all our belongings with. We are taking most of our furniture with us. We are also concerned about finding a place that is decent who will accept a cat. We haven't a clue yet though where we will live in NZ - all dependent on where my husband finds work. Never mind - hopefully this time next year we will all be settling well and finding our feet in our new life!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well we are using PSS who are quite reasonable. We are not taking a house load like you as renting. But they seem quite fair.i am too worried about finding a pet friendly property but have read that you can negotiate with some of the landlords if you have well behaved pets! The good thing about these forums is we can do updates as we go along, so we will have keep up with the latest news of how things are going!


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

I really hope you enjoy it here! It would be unfair not to disclose that my initial two months were pretty miserable for me--more than once I second guessed my move and sobbed my heart out. I came right before winter, and froze my bum off, no flowers were in sight, it was all just grey and dreary, the total opposite of California winters which are sunny and mild most of the days, with only about 4 storms that roll through for the whole winter season. I also came from a very secure life with a very nice home and well paying job in a very large city in California, so I really struggled with applying my brakes to life here--no popping out for a cheap eat or jaunt through Walmart for $100 worth of discounted goods, no big concerts to grab tickets for--even paying bills was foreign to me, I was used to logging onto a company's website and just paying online through a credit/debit card button, here they do bank account transfers OR you go and pay in person (what!?).  I think if our house was not so damaged, MY adjustment would have been much easier, but the house is so horribly damaged, it doesn't even get above 10 or 12 degrees inside, and chores are hard to do when you have 10 layers of clothing on! Now, having settled in to the rhythm, the only negative that remains for me is the state of the house. I can't see myself ever moving back to the US, no matter how cheap and easy that lifestyle is! Best of luck, and you might well bump into me once you're here!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kimbella said:


> I really hope you enjoy it here! It would be unfair not to disclose that my initial two months were pretty miserable for me--more than once I second guessed my move and sobbed my heart out. I came right before winter, and froze my bum off, no flowers were in sight, it was all just grey and dreary, the total opposite of California winters which are sunny and mild most of the days, with only about 4 storms that roll through for the whole winter season. I also came from a very secure life with a very nice home and well paying job in a very large city in California, so I really struggled with applying my brakes to life here--no popping out for a cheap eat or jaunt through Walmart for $100 worth of discounted goods, no big concerts to grab tickets for--even paying bills was foreign to me, I was used to logging onto a company's website and just paying online through a credit/debit card button, here they do bank account transfers OR you go and pay in person (what!?).  I think if our house was not so damaged, MY adjustment would have been much easier, but the house is so horribly damaged, it doesn't even get above 10 or 12 degrees inside, and chores are hard to do when you have 10 layers of clothing on! Now, having settled in to the rhythm, the only negative that remains for me is the state of the house. I can't see myself ever moving back to the US, no matter how cheap and easy that lifestyle is! Best of luck, and you might well bump into me once you're here!


I feel for you! When we arrived from London, it was October - so not mid-winter - and we were moving in short-term with a family friend - a lovely old family house in a good suburb of Auckland. But we still found it cold in the house - no insulation and no heating! I really didn't expect that. I thought my husband was going to get right back in the car and drive back to the airport.
But now we really can't imagine moving back to the UK either. We're not even really tempted to visit!


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

I still occasionally have days during winter where I think, "what if he had come to California instead"? lol
The truth is, it would have been way harder for him to adjust to life in the US, than it has been for me to adjust to life here. Plus, I never get tired of looking at the landscape that surrounds me.


----------

